# LES POOCHS Brushes (Group Buy)...



## CT Girl

I would like some advice on if there are brushes I should consider purchasing. I am new to poodle hair and right now I have a greyhound comb and a small silver Les Pouch that I use to fluff him out after a comb. Swizzle still has puppy hair so I am not sure if my needs will change. Will I need a matt zapper? Are the green or purple brushes to be used after a bath? Should I wait still I know what kind of hair Swizzle will have? I would appreciate any input.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Do you know if any of the shampoos can be included in the group buy? Would there be a discount on those too? I would be interested in the Les Pooch shampoos.


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> Do you know if any of the shampoos can be included in the group buy? Would there be a discount on those too? I would be interested in the Les Pooch shampoos.


The flyer actually listed all the products.  (_Really _good savings!)

I can send you the flyer if you PM an e-mail address.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Rowan said:


> The flyer actually listed all the products.  (_Really _good savings!)
> 
> I can send you the flyer if you PM an e-mail address.


I would like that Rowan


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I am definitely interested in the Pooch Bright shampoo.

Has anyone used any of the ear cleaning products that they make? What about the Pooch Detangler? Is this a spray that could be used for brushing my boy in show coat? Any experience with these products?

Would love anyone's advice!


----------



## spoospirit

_Which brush is recommended for a spoo in show coat?

Do they have a stain removing product for white poodles?_


----------



## CharismaticMillie

spoospirit said:


> _Which brush is recommended for a spoo in show coat?
> 
> Do they have a stain removing product for white poodles?_


I think a lot of people would advise not to use a slicker at all on show coat. I use it on Tiger's legs and other areas that get scissored. Right now Sharon said it is okay to use on his neck hair gently, but as it gets longer only a pin brush would be advisable.


----------



## spoospirit

_A pin brush is what I have been using for pack and tk. I was doing the line brushing with a slicker though. So, CM, you are saying that I shouldn't be doing the line brushing with a slicker? Hmmmm...._


----------



## Rowan

bigredpoodle said:


> I would like that Rowan


Sure thing--Just PM me your e-mail address and I'll get it right out!


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> I would like some advice on if there are brushes I should consider purchasing. I am new to poodle hair and right now I have a greyhound comb and a small silver Les Pouch that I use to fluff him out after a comb. Swizzle still has puppy hair so I am not sure if my needs will change. Will I need a matt zapper? Maybe one of the groomers can answer this one!Are the green or purple brushes to be used after a bath? She recommended the Gold Finishing brush for drying poodle hair straight. CM and the groomers can give you better advice on drying and when you actually _start _brushing, etc. Should I wait still I know what kind of hair Swizzle will have? I think this also depends on what cut you'll keep Swizzle in.I would appreciate any input.


I'm just a home groomer, but I really think it would depend on what "cut" you plan to keep Swizzle in. I'm _considering _the matt zapper since they claim it won't damage the hair and my sable poodle gets matted if the wind blows too hard. LOL But that's third on my list. The savings make it very tempting though!

I have the CC poodle comb, and ordered one of the wooden pin brushes so I'm thinking about getting the Gold Les Poochs for drying and either the Green or the Purple for legs, etc. (Probably a small one.)


----------



## Keithsomething

spoospirit said:


> _A pin brush is what I have been using for pack and tk. I was doing the line brushing with a slicker though. So, CM, you are saying that I shouldn't be doing the line brushing with a slicker? Hmmmm...._


I'll answer, no I was advised NOT to use a slicker brush at all (I was told to throw them away when it comes to show coat v.v ) the line brushing should be done with a stand dryer and a comb/awesome pin brush (I love my CC pin brush for line brushing)

using a slicker on Elphie I like it for line brushing, but I always walk away with a boat load of hair that I don't get using the pin brush...


----------



## Gracie's Mum

I use the green and silver as my main brushes. 

The silver is my favorite by far, and I will most often use it to do all my dematting - all those extra pins are fabulous! I know alot of people use the silver on poodles, but I have found that most poodle coats are too dense and the silver gets "stuck" rather then slide through. 

I prefer the green over the purple because the green has more flex and is gentler. I never use my purple on any dog - the silver and green do it all! 

I have the matzapper, but I usually reach for my silver first. If you are just grooming your dog at home, I really wouldn't bother with it.

One day, when I am rich and only groom for the fun of it, I will own a les pooch comb!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

spoospirit said:


> _A pin brush is what I have been using for pack and tk. I was doing the line brushing with a slicker though. So, CM, you are saying that I shouldn't be doing the line brushing with a slicker? Hmmmm...._


Well, like I said, I have been told my many on the forum never to use a slicker on show coat. But, my handler said it is OK until his neck hair gets longer and that it can be always used on the shorter trimmed areas. At the moment, I still use my Les Poochs for line brushing b/c it simply does the best job. I know this is not what many would tell me to do but I do trust what my handler says. She was even giving me slicker brush suggestions.


----------



## Rowan

I'm off to work but will check back later and post a list so I can keep track of who is interested. I'm thinking two weeks or so should work--that will give everyone time to decide on a brush(es)/products and get with their handlers, breeders, neighbors, best friends, etc. LOL (Oh, and to consult with the poodles of course.)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> The flyer actually listed all the products.  (_Really _good savings!)
> 
> I can send you the flyer if you PM an e-mail address.


I'd love to see it too - I have sent you my email via pm... Thanks!!! :adore:


----------



## Jessie's Mom

hi, rowan - just sent you my private eMail so that you could send me a copy of the brochure, also.

thank you!


----------



## Rowan

Just popping in to say that I think I got everyone who requested the flyer thus far. If I missed you--hit me again!  (*Truelovepoodles*, will send you a copy once I get your e-mail address.)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Gracie's Mum said:


> I use the green and silver as my main brushes.
> 
> The silver is my favorite by far, and I will most often use it to do all my dematting - all those extra pins are fabulous! I know alot of people use the silver on poodles, but I have found that most poodle coats are too dense and the silver gets "stuck" rather then slide through.
> 
> I prefer the green over the purple because the green has more flex and is gentler. I never use my purple on any dog - the silver and green do it all!
> 
> I have the matzapper, but I usually reach for my silver first. If you are just grooming your dog at home, I really wouldn't bother with it.
> 
> One day, when I am rich and only groom for the fun of it, I will own a les pooch comb!


I couldn't agree more! The silver (double and single) is my go-to brush for my poodles. The gold is brilliant for my yorkie. Getting back to poodles, the green is my second choice and I rarely have to reach for the matzapper - the silver does it all


----------



## wolfcub81

I sent you a pm


----------



## neVar

I have several LP brushes now via group buys

I have purple and silver- Silver by far is the best for a poodle coat (I haven't tried the gold  ) the straight side works just like a pin brush- no more 2 brusheson my table just one 

ANY LP Brush dematts VERY NICELY. All of them pull SOME hair out- more if it's going over a matt- there is a technique to using these. 

The Matt zapper is fantastic- if you have some BAD matts it works great on these- and saves the wear and tear on the other LP Brushes. however you would not want to brush out an entire dog who isn't matted with it.


----------



## Rowan

The list of those interested in the Les Poochs Group Buy (so far): 

1. bigredpoodle
2. Chagall's Mom
3. Chocolate Millie
4. CT Girl
5. CurlyDog
6. JenSully
7. Jessie's Mom
8. Lilah+Jasper
9. PoodleMomAnew
10. Radiocricket
11. Spoospirit
12. Truelovepooldes
13. wolfcub81

Let me know if I missed you and I'll update the list. ***Bigredpoodle*---I can send you the flyer if you forward me your e-mail addy!


----------



## georgiepoo

Hello,
I would also be interested in the group buy. I'm not sure what you mean by pm you? How could I send you my email address? Sorry, this forum thing is new to me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Just sent you a PM, .

In regards to using a slicker type brush on show coat. You can use them on the legs, belly, chest, tail all the time. Damage occurs though when/if there is matting in the coat, and you will see some hair loss. Most handlers/breeders line brush a show coat every 2nd day all over (except during coat change when more care is required), conditioning as they go and following the slicker with a comb. This ensures there is no matting and therefore if using a softer slicker with longer needles, there is little to no hair loss. Always use a coat conditioner, lightly mist each row of hair before brushing/combing, never brush a dry coat. I still use a slicker on the topknot and pack but I'm very careful and very gentle. For blow drying I use the pin brush only though on the longer hair.

During coat change, it's a must to use a slicker and in my experience, I've had to brush every day to prevent those itty bitty little mats from forming. A pin brush just doesn't cut it to keep the coat mat free during this time.

Colina


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Fond of Poodles said:


> During coat change, it's a must to use a slicker and in my experience, I've had to brush every day to prevent those itty bitty little mats from forming. A pin brush just doesn't cut it to keep the coat mat free during this time.
> 
> Colina


Exactly the experience I have been having with Tiger. His very wonderful CC gold pin brush just was not doing anything for the tangles that miraculously pop up within a day or two of his bath/dry. I found that using the slicker REALLY helped stop those tangles before they got bad enough that coat might be lost.

Now he is gone for a month to the handler though...I am very sad!


----------



## Rowan

Updated List:

1. bigredpoodle
2. Chagall's Mom
3. Chocolate Millie
4. CT Girl
5. CurlyDog
6. Fond of Poodles
7. Georgiepoo
8. JenSully
9. Jessie's Mom
10. Lilah+Jasper
11. PoodleMomAnew
12. Radiocricket
13. Spoospirit
14. Truelovepooldes
15. wolfcub81



georgiepoo said:


> Hello,
> I would also be interested in the group buy. I'm not sure what you mean by pm you? How could I send you my email address? Sorry, this forum thing is new to me. Thanks so much.


GP: Look at the TOP RIGHT of your screen. You'll see a link that says "Private Messages" beneath a '*Welcome, Georgiepoo*.' Click on that link and it will take you to the private message screen. In the "To" area, just type in "Rowan" and it will auto-populate after a few seconds. Hope that helps!


----------



## faerie

hey cutie, send me some info on the shampoos etc. i'm interested in pricing for that. 

btw, did your package arrive?


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> hey cutie, send me some info on the shampoos etc. i'm interested in pricing for that.
> 
> btw, did your package arrive?


No problem! I was going to PM you later to ask you about shipping (since you do a lot of it)! LOL PM your e-mail addy and I'll send you the flyer (PDF format). 

The package arrived and we LOVE the products. My mom tried to take my soap.  I haven't had a chance to try my "bug spray" because it's been raining pretty much nonstop. (The soaps not only smell fantastic, but they're ssssoooo pretty.)


----------



## CurlyDog

So how does the group buy work? Do we pay the vendor directly or do you have to buy them and have them sent to you?

Sounds like the consensus is that, if you only buy one brush for a pet standard poodle, the large silver is the first choice?


----------



## Rowan

Unfortunately, the group buy entails ONE individual placing and paying for the order. Les Poochs won't ship to multiple addresses so the coordinator must also package and ship out the products. 

I'm not a glutton for punishment--I just couldn't resist the savings, especially when I plan on ordering multiple brushes. 

I hope that answers your question. I'm still waiting on a response from last year's "coordinator" to see how she collected the money and shipping to Canada (I'm in the US).


----------



## CurlyDog

Wow, that's quite a task! You could always use Paypal, but that eats up some of the money. One idea in case you aren't familiar with this: Did you know you can order Priority Mail boxes online and they are delivered to your house for free? If the brushes will fit in a Small Flat Rate box it will only be 5 bucks and you can print the labels online. I use this for the stuff I sell on Etsy.


----------



## Rowan

Yeah, I've had the boxes delivered before for holiday shipping--I think that'll be the easier part of this endeavor. LOL As for labels--do you have to set up a USPS account to print them online? Have you ever shipped to Canada? (Thanks!)

I _think_ the previous coordinator accepted checks and money orders but I'm still researching the PayPal angle. I hope to have it figured out soon, if only work would stop getting in the way.


----------



## CurlyDog

I do have an account and it's pretty easy to use. From what I remember with shipping outside the US, it's hard to avoid going to the post office. Everything else, I ship right from home but for Canada, I've always had to write an address label, fill out a customs form and hand deliver to the post office. I believe the only way to avoid that is to use a pricey deliver option like Express Mail. I've also always used First Class to keep the cost down when shipping outside the US.

Thank you for doing this! Let us know what we need to do.


----------



## Rowan

Thanks, CurlyDog. I'll keep that in mind!

Just an update: I'm thinking two weeks is a good window for people to research and get their orders in. Let's shoot for August 17th as a deadline (for now).  I should have the logistic ironed out well before that date!


----------



## Rowan

Updated List:

1. Chagall's Mom
2. Chocolate Millie
3. CT Girl
4. CurlyDog
5. Fond of Poodles
6. Georgiepoo
7. JenSully
8. Jessie's Mom
9. Lilah+Jasper
10. PoodleMomAnew
11. Radiocricket
12. Rowan  
13. Spoospirit
14. Truelovepooldes
15. wolfcub81

I've researched the shipping (CONUS) and it looks like I can ship brushes for $5.00 or less (either First Class, Flat rate or the new _Regional _Priority rate--thanks, *Faerie*!) If anyone is ordering shampoos/conditioners, I'll probably be able to ship the medium flat rate box (approx. $10.00). 

The international orders (Canada, etc.) will be shipped First Class as that appears to be the most economical rate. (Thanks, *CurlyDog *for the 411 on that!)

Still aiming for ordering on August 18th. Does that give everyone enough time to make up their minds?

If everyone can confirm their interest, I'd appreciate it. Bigredpoodle just advised she's doing her own group buy, but **hopefully** that won't impact this one. I'm ordering 4-6 brushes myself!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I definitely want to get a 16 oz. Pooch Bright shampoo. I am considering another slicker - cannot decide between green and gold. Probably the green.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

neVar said:


> I have several LP brushes now via group buys
> 
> I have purple and silver- Silver by far is the best for a poodle coat (I haven't tried the gold  ) the straight side works just like a pin brush- no more 2 brusheson my table just one
> 
> ANY LP Brush dematts VERY NICELY. All of them pull SOME hair out- more if it's going over a matt- there is a technique to using these.
> 
> The Matt zapper is fantastic- if you have some BAD matts it works great on these- and saves the wear and tear on the other LP Brushes. however you would not want to brush out an entire dog who isn't matted with it.


Nevar - have you heard good things about the gold? I already have a silver and would like to try another Les Poochs slicker.


----------



## Rowan

CM--
The sales rep RAVED about the Gold slicker the minute I said "Poodle." She said it's the best for drying longer coats and that it's very soft. I'm getting one for mine (as they like to have longer, stylish winter coats).  

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Okay, then I thin I want the Gold Slicker, the Pooch Bright Shampoo 16 oz., the Pooch Detangler. I MIGHT also get a green pooch slicker. And, I am still waiting on any input or personal experiences with any of the pooch ear cleaning products and with the pooch conditioner.


----------



## Rowan

No problem, CM. Just shoot me your final list when you hear back. I'm not going to rush anyone. 

I'm also considering the Pooch Detangler!!

ETA: You need to add Tiger to your Sig!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> ETA: You need to add Tiger to your Sig!


I don't remember how  LOL


----------



## Rowan

It looks like an Adobe Photoshop creation. Is that what you can't remember? Or actually inserting it?


----------



## bigredpoodle

Rowan said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 1. Chagall's Mom
> 2. Chocolate Millie
> 3. CT Girl
> 4. CurlyDog
> 5. Fond of Poodles
> 6. Georgiepoo
> 7. JenSully
> 8. Jessie's Mom
> 9. Lilah+Jasper
> 10. PoodleMomAnew
> 11. Radiocricket
> 12. Rowan
> 13. Spoospirit
> 14. Truelovepooldes
> 15. wolfcub81
> 
> I've researched the shipping (CONUS) and it looks like I can ship brushes for $5.00 or less (either First Class, Flat rate or the new _Regional _Priority rate--thanks, *Faerie*!) If anyone is ordering shampoos/conditioners, I'll probably be able to ship the medium flat rate box (approx. $10.00).
> 
> The international orders (Canada, etc.) will be shipped First Class as that appears to be the most economical rate. (Thanks, *CurlyDog *for the 411 on that!)
> 
> Still aiming for ordering on August 18th. Does that give everyone enough time to make up their minds?
> 
> If everyone can confirm their interest, I'd appreciate it. Bigredpoodle just advised she's doing her own group buy, but **hopefully** that won't impact this one. I'm ordering 4-6 brushes myself!


No worries here I will stick to puppy folks  Good luck to you I am only getting one but I have 4 TE HE .......


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> It looks like an Adobe Photoshop creation. Is that what you can't remember? Or actually inserting it?


Actually creating it. It took me forever messing around to figure out how to do it and now I don't remember how I did and I don't have the patience to mess around again, ha ha. Maybe eventually..


----------



## Rowan

Thanks, bigredpoodle.

CM--You can send me the pics (same addy as the flyer) if you want, and I'll play around with it. I love messing around with Adobe (I make logo's at work even though it's not my job)! :bounce: (Just let me know how you want it to "look.")


----------



## bigredpoodle

No worries Rowan !  I envy you the Adobe Photoshop knowledge , I am so lost in the program I never use it ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie

bigredpoodle said:


> I am so lost in the program I never use it ...


Me too! I consider myself pretty technologically literate and it is really frustrating that I am so lost in Photoshop!!!! :2in1:


----------



## Quossum

Okay okay, I've been trying to resist, but I want in on this. I've been slowly gathering things for my "someday" dog, and I guess this is a good time to get in on one of these brushes. I'm going to have to decide between silver and gold!

--Q


----------



## CurlyDog

:bathbaby:After talking to the rep, I decided to get the following:

Pooch brush *Medium Red* (not pro)
*La* Pooch Puppy Tearless Shampoo 8oz


----------



## Rowan

Quossom, I'll add you to the list! Shoot me your e-mail and I'll send over the flyer with prices.

CurlyDog--good choices. 



Updated:
1. Chagall's Mom
2. Chocolate Millie
3. CT Girl
4. CurlyDog
5. Fond of Poodles
6. Georgiepoo
7. JenSully
8. Jessie's Mom
9. Lilah+Jasper
10. PoodleMomAnew
11. Quossom
12. Radiocricket
13. Rowan
14. Spoospirit
15. Truelovepooldes
16. wolfcub81


----------



## georgiepoo

I have video about brusher/bather by Jay Scruggs and Sue Zecco. She recommends the F&T ear cleaner. Says it works great for dirty or greasy ears from meds, etc. I'm gonna order some. Hope this helps.


----------



## georgiepoo

*which brushes to order*

Which brushes are the best for standard poo? And which should I order, the small or double? Does anyone have a double and is it harder to use?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

georgiepoo said:


> Which brushes are the best for standard poo? And which should I order, the small or double? Does anyone have a double and is it harder to use?? Thanks for any info.


I have the double and I personally think that the single would be way too small for a standard


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

Hello Rowan, 
I would like a wide Gold and a wide Green please. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Rowan

CurlyDog said:


> :bathbaby:After talking to the rep, I decided to get the following:
> 
> Pooch brush *Medium Red* (not pro)
> *La* Pooch Puppy Tearless Shampoo 8oz


I'm thinking you want wide (brush) as you have a SPOO?


----------



## CurlyDog

Well, I'm torn. The rep I talked to said while the wide is normally recommended for poodles and other larger dogs, she prefers the smaller one and feels it's easier on her. She finds it easier to maneuver in the "underarm area" and behind the ears. She also said if you're only buying one brush she recommends the regular vs. the pro since you get the two different bristle types and I'm not likely to wear it out with one dog.

I'm open to other opinions...?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

CurlyDog said:


> Well, I'm torn. The rep I talked to said while the wide is normally recommended for poodles and other larger dogs, she prefers the smaller one and feels it's easier on her. She finds it easier to maneuver in the "underarm area" and behind the ears. She also said if you're only buying one brush she recommends the regular vs. the pro since you get the two different bristle types and I'm not likely to wear it out with one dog.
> 
> I'm open to other opinions...?


I have the wide and cannot imagine using a single on my standard poodle...

Also, regarding the two bristle types, I personally found the straight bristles to be rather useless, so I would personally prefer to have one with the bent bristles on both sides.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I have 2 Standards and my go-to brush is the double silver. The single silver is handy for the "arm pit" and other hard to reach areas. I don't like the gold for poodle coats, but it is brilliant for my Yorkie. I also have a double green which is ok for poodle coats plus singe & double matzappers that I rarely use.

IMHO, the *silver is the best brush for poodles* - double for standards, single for minis and toys. I do not use the straight pin side very often though.

_Disclaimer - I am a novice and only groom my poodles in between their regular grooming appointments. I brush them 3-4 times per week and the LP brushes have made this so much easier. My groomer is wonderful and I am woefully inadequate to do what she does on a daily basis._


----------



## Rowan

I've got an oversized mini and I'm getting the wide for him (and for the chest area in Winter coat). I'm also getting the smaller size for bracelets, tail, etc. I just haven't decided on the actual brushes, although I know for sure I'm getting a Silver _and _a Gold. (And the third will be either Green or Red--probably the Green.) 

I do agree that the smaller size would be hard to use on the SPOO body. It would be great on the bracelets/armpits though!


----------



## partial2poodles

I have everything Les Pooch sells. Favorite items in my shop are the ear powder, the PRE-bath detangling spray, the mat zapper and the green double brush. The F&T is a shampoo and I wash ears and butt holes with it....its for extra dirty areas and it must be rinsed out well. The fragrances are very long lasting and I have all of those in the big bottles. I keep 4 shampoos in the shop all the time...F&T, Medicetic, Brite and Hypo as well as hypo conditioner since its so light and not pore clogging like many other cheaper conditioners


----------



## Rowan

Updated List:

1. Chagall's Mom
2. Chocolate Millie
3. CT Girl
4. CurlyDog
5. Georgiepoo
6. JenSully
7. Jessie's Mom
8. Lilah+Jasper
9. PoodleMomAnew
10. Radiocricket
11. Rowan
12. Spoospirit
13. Truelovepooldes
14. wolfcub81

So far, I've got 'commitments' for approximately 10 brushes, with 8-10 more possible. I'd like to get up to 24 brushes so we get the best discount. I'm going to see if *Bigredpoodle *is willing to combine orders as she's got approximately 10 I think, but I'm not sure if she's placed her order yet. I'll leave it up to her as it's a lot to coordinate. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

partial2poodles said:


> I have everything Les Pooch sells. Favorite items in my shop are the ear powder, the PRE-bath detangling spray, the mat zapper and the green double brush. The F&T is a shampoo and I wash ears and butt holes with it....its for extra dirty areas and it must be rinsed out well. The fragrances are very long lasting and I have all of those in the big bottles. I keep 4 shampoos in the shop all the time...F&T, Medicetic, Brite and Hypo as well as hypo conditioner since its so light and not pore clogging like many other cheaper conditioners


I have my eye on the ear powder, F&T and the Medicetic shampoo. Even though she has been on a poultry & grain free diet for more than 1 year, Lilah has been chewing her front feet and it is driving both of us crazy. She has seen the vet 3 times for this with no definite diagnosis or treatment. I am at my wits end and I hope that the Medicetic will be the answer!


----------



## partial2poodles

You can try the medicetic every single day for 10 days and see if you see a difference. I recommend using a soft natural bristle brush on the paws daily on the tops and pads of the paws. it will NOT harm anything and just might eliminate the problem.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

partial2poodles said:


> I have everything Les Pooch sells. Favorite items in my shop are the ear powder, the PRE-bath detangling spray, the mat zapper and the green double brush. The F&T is a shampoo and I wash ears and butt holes with it....its for extra dirty areas and it must be rinsed out well. The fragrances are very long lasting and I have all of those in the big bottles. I keep 4 shampoos in the shop all the time...F&T, Medicetic, Brite and Hypo as well as hypo conditioner since its so light and not pore clogging like many other cheaper conditioners


P2P - I already have a double silver. I would like to buy another 1 or 2 Les Poochs brushes.

Would you recommend getting both the Gold and Green or do you think just the green is worth it? What are your opinions of the Gold?

Is the pooch creme rinse best or the hypoallergenic?

----

So far, this is what I am thinking:

Pooch Brite Shampoo 16 oz.

MedAcetic Ear Wash (Millie has very sensitive ear canals and I cannot use harsh cleaners like EpiOtic. I read that this can help balance PH? Is that true? Is this gentle?)

Detangler

Green Double slicker

I'd like to get a creme rinse.


----------



## Quossum

Don't forget me! I'm leaning towards the Silver, and maybe one of the small ones as well...can't decide which one.

--Q


----------



## Rowan

Sorry, *Quossom*! LOL I've got you now. 

1. Chagall's Mom
2. Chocolate Millie
3. CT Girl
4. CurlyDog
5. Georgiepoo
6. JenSully
7. Jessie's Mom
8. Lilah+Jasper
9. PoodleMomAnew
10. Quossom
11. Radiocricket
12. Rowan
13. Spoospirit
14. Truelovepooldes
15. wolfcub81


----------



## neVar

i hven't really heard anything- if i had the cash i'd get one to see- i also want to try the green

but the purple and silver do more then any other brush i own- on OODLES of dog types- i rrely pull out any other brush t work nymore


----------



## spoospirit

_I believe I will get the silver and green brush and the Pooch Bright Shampoo._


----------



## Rowan

spoospirit said:


> _I believe I will get the silver and green brush and the Pooch Bright Shampoo._


Both *wide *or ??


----------



## spoospirit

Rowan said:


> Both *wide *or ??


_Yes, both wide._


----------



## Rowan

Thanks, *Spoospirit*. I'll update the spreadsheet. 

It looks like we're going to have enough orders to qualify for the 
"over 24" brush discount!  

I just need to verify that we can "mix and match" sizes/colors---does anyone know if this was the case with the previous Group Buy? 

(I've left a vm/e-mail with the sales rep and hope to have an answer tomorrow.) 

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Olie

ChocolateMillie said:


> Would you recommend getting both the Gold and Green or do you think just the green is worth it? What are your opinions of the Gold?


I have the Gold CM, very, very nice finishing brush.


----------



## Rowan

Olie said:


> I have the Gold CM, very, very nice finishing brush.


That one is on my list!!! Woot!


----------



## Olie

Anyway you can post the flyer?

PM sent

I am thinking green this time......or blue....

LOVE the Gold for nice all over finishing and fluff. I think the Gold would be ideal for show coats.


----------



## Rowan

VERIFIED by *KarmasACat *(previous group buy coordinator)--thank you: 
We can mix and match brush colors and sizes!   

*OLIE*: I can't (told the sales rep I wouldn't).


----------



## georgiepoo

*group buy*

Getting so excited! Decisions, decisions..........Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Olie

Just read the flyer, getting an order for 24 would be a steal for these brushes!! I might order 2 then. 

How many is the group at?


----------



## Minnie

Would someone mind PM'ing me the flyer?

We are just getting started with brushes / combs for my tiny toy Bella so I'd love to get in on come great brushes from the start!


----------



## Rowan

*Olie*: 17 so far with 8 more potential orders. 

*Minnie*: PM me your e-mail address if you want the flyer.


----------



## CT Girl

I am working on my order but would like some feedback. I am confused on shampoo. Swizzle will be a platinum gray once he clears. He does not appear to suffer from allergies but he does have some tear staining. I heard bright for light colored dogs or should I go for the vitamin one? Should I get hypo in case he gets allergies later? I was thinking of getting the puppy and always doing his face with that. I researched on the internet and people seem to like the ear products so I will definately get them. He will be changing coat at some point so I thought the detangler and conditioner would be a good idea. My husband does not like Swizzle to smell like a dog and I don't want to bath him too much so I thought I might try the puppy fragrance. Is that the best smelling one?

I have a small silver brush and don't know if I will need another. I would like to try a Scandinavian clip. Is this realistic if I bring him to get groomed once a month, touch him up at home and comb and brush him daily? I don't see many with this cut and it is so cute there must be a reason people don't choose it. Any advice would be appreciated.

La Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo or Pooch Bright Shampoo
Le Pooch Puppy Tearless Shampoo
Le Pooch Creme Rinse
EAR POWDER
MEDACETIC EAR Wash
POOCH DETANGLER
Pooch Puppy I Fragrance


----------



## Minnie

Rowan said:


> *Minnie*: PM me your e-mail address if you want the flyer.


PM sent 

Anyone have advise on combs or brushes for a toy? She is very black and has long puppy hair that is starting to change underneath a bit. I think it won't be long before her long tresses will have to have a "real clip" not just the minimum - face, feet, sanitary. 

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Rowan

I like the Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb.  You can buy a separate wooden handle that makes it easy to use.


----------



## spoospirit

Rowan said:


> I like the Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb.  You can buy a separate wooden handle that makes it easy to use.


_I am glad to hear that. I have been looking at the comb for a long time but was not sure if I should buy it. I think I will now._


----------



## radiocricket

I have two toys and was thinking I'd get the Yellow brush, have any of you used that? Toy Poodles are one of their suggested breeds for the brush but so are Greyhounds which have very short hairs. I'll only be getting one brush so I want to be sure to get the best one.

We do like to keep their coats on the longer side. Any suggestions?

Thanks!
-Janice


----------



## georgiepoo

Hi. Rowan, have you figured out the payment method yet??


----------



## CT Girl

I have the single gray. I like it but I have not used the others.


----------



## Rowan

*radiocricket*: I haven't used any of the brushes but a lot of people seem to like the Silver and the Gold. 

*georgiepoo*: I'm leaning towards checks and money orders as they'll all have time to clear before the order arrives (not that I don't trust everyone)!  I just think PayPal will be a hassle all around.


----------



## Marlow's Mum

Hey Rowan  - Got the flyer in my inbox - please put me down for a double Silver.

Ps - PayPal is easier than you think, it might be a good option, and you can just charge a tiny bit extra to pay for the fees.


----------



## Rowan

Marlow's Mum said:


> Hey Rowan  - Got the flyer in my inbox - please put me down for a double Silver.
> 
> Ps - PayPal is easier than you think, it might be a good option, and you can just charge a tiny bit extra to pay for the fees.


I've got you on the list. 

Thanks--ironically, the previous coordinator just told me the same thing (about PayPal being easy. She also said I can avoid the fees by having people select the "sending money to friends/family" option). I think I'll give that a try.

UPDATED LIST OF PARTICIPANTS:

1.	Chagall's Mom 
2.	Chocolate Millie 
3.	CT Girl 
4.	Curly Dog Faerie 
5.	Georgiepoo
6.	JenSully 
7.	Jessie's Mom 
8.	Lilah+Jasper 
9.	KarmasACat 
10.	Megan
11.	Marlow's Mum
12.	Minnie
13.	Olie
14.	PoodleMomAnew 
15.	Quossom 
16.	Radiocricket 
17.	Rowan
18.	Spoospirit 
19.	Truelovepoodles 
20.	Velveteen Puppy
21.	Wolfcub81


----------



## CT Girl

Here is my final order:

Green Brush small
Pooch Bright Shampoo 16 ounce
Le Pooch Puppy Tearless Shampoo 8 ounce
Le Pooch Creme Rinse 8 ounce
EAR POWDER 20 gm
MEDACETIC EAR Wash 4 oz
POOCH DETANGLER 6.7 ounce
Pooch Puppy I Fragrance 100ml
EAR DEGREASER 4oz

Thank you Rowan


----------



## georgiepoo

Rowan,
Do you want our order here or PM? Thanks


----------



## Rowan

E-mail is fine as I also need your mailing address!


----------



## Rowan

We're getting closer to order time!

If you haven't already, please send me your MAILING ADDRESS and of course, your actual name if it's not within your e-mail address. I need postal codes to figure out everyone's shipping (which of course also depends on your actual order). 

We're good to go on the 24 brushes so you can figure out your pricing based on that.


----------



## faerie

i'm in. 

question on the shampoos/conditioners/ear wash ... are they concentrated? if so, at what rate?


----------



## CurlyDog

I spoke with a rep last week. She said they are extremely concentrated but I forget the number.


----------



## faerie

thanks. i have shampoo & face wash on way from nature's specialties, but i am thinking of ear wash for ears.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> E-mail is fine as I also need your mailing address!


I just sent an email to you and a copy of it in a pm


----------



## Rowan

Thank you to everyone who has responded thus far with their address (and early orders). It's going to be a BIG one.  I can't wait to get my products!!!

Some of the shampoos are concentrated (making them an even better deal). If you go to the website, you can see the specific ratios.

For example:

Pooch Brite Shampoo is 20 to 1

Pooch Botanique Shampoo is 25 to 1
Pooch Botanique Cream Rinse is 4 to 1 (rinse) and 10 to 1 (leave in conditioner spray)

Just go to the site and click on the product and then enlarge to see the ratios.
Les Poochs Fragrances - SHAMPOOS


----------



## faerie

rowan, add one of these on to my order please!

Les Poochs Fragrances - THE ULTIMATE SHEARS


----------



## CharismaticMillie

faerie said:


> rowan, add one of these on to my order please!
> 
> Les Poochs Fragrances - THE ULTIMATE SHEARS


Is that a joke? LOL? Or for real?


----------



## CurlyDog

What's crazy is there really are people that have so much money that it's nothing to spend it tht way. What I wonder is, anyone that wealthy doesn't groom their own dogs!


----------



## faerie

ChocolateMillie said:


> Is that a joke? LOL? Or for real?


well, you know ME well enough to know i'd not buy a pair of shears which costs about the price of a used car. LOL! they also have carrying bags for 15k!


----------



## Rowan

Geez, faerie. Now I'm going to have to insure our order! LOL Or have it delivered by gnomes.


----------



## faerie

you know you want this

Les Poochs Fragrances


----------



## CurlyDog

Well, based on the advice from everyone I decided to get a wide brush. So, I'm wondering. If most people use the silver more than anything, why do they call it a finishing brush. That sounds to me like you'd use it after you're almost done just to fluff up a long coat. I get the impression though, that most people if they could only have one brush it would be a wide silver. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> you know you want this
> 
> Les Poochs Fragrances


I doubt I could afford that dog much less the 15K carrier! LOL


----------



## CT Girl

CurlyDog said:


> Well, based on the advice from everyone I decided to get a wide brush. So, I'm wondering. If most people use the silver more than anything, why do they call it a finishing brush. That sounds to me like you'd use it after you're almost done just to fluff up a long coat. I get the impression though, that most people if they could only have one brush it would be a wide silver.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have the small silver. I use the straight side to comb through Swizzle's hair and then I fluff him up with the hooked/bent side. I am a newbie so I don't know if I am using it the way a groomer would but it gives a nice finish. The straight side I pull through like it is a comb; with the hooked side I don't use a combing motion I kind of drop and pull out and Swizzle is nice and fluffed out when I am done. I like the way the pins are finished off if you run it over your hand it feels good unlike many dog brushes.


----------



## Rowan

CurlyDog said:


> Well, based on the advice from everyone I decided to get a wide brush. So, I'm wondering. If most people use the silver more than anything, why do they call it a finishing brush. That sounds to me like you'd use it after you're almost done just to fluff up a long coat. I get the impression though, that most people if they could only have one brush it would be a wide silver.
> 
> Thoughts?


The rep told me the Silver was good for "Brush Outs." They (Gold / Silver Finishing Brushes) have more bristles than the other brushes. Based on what I've read here and other grooming forums, I'd say the silver is a good (safe) bet.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

hey, rowan - very sorry i haven't given my order yet. my life has been upside down. anyway...

what i need to know from anyone: (dumb ?? questions)
is the F&T Treatment & Booster used as an ear wash? jessie has ear problems - i really have to do her ears every couple of days in order to avoid a disaster. can this be used as an ear wash a couple of times a week?

what's the price (group buying) on the matt zapper?

i can't find the pre-bath detangler - is the the POOCH DETANGLER (under ear powder & degreaser section?)

rowan, i know for sure i want a wide gold brush - i already have silver. if i can learn something about the above products, (tried their website, don't find it very helpful), i may be ordering them, also.

so far put me down for sure for the gold. should i pm you my name and address. i also have a pay pal account so i could pay you that way once i finalize my order.

thank you rowan!!


----------



## Rowan

Hi, Jessie's Mom:
No worries--as they say, sometimes $hit happens.  

Just e-mail me your mailing address when you get a chance. You can send me your final order as late as Tuesday. (I still hope to place our order on Wednesday but can wait if necessary.)

*Matt Zapper* -- what size? The price will be the "24 and over" price and depends on size (Narrow or Wide).

I've heard good things about the *Mediatic Ear Wash* (I'm ordering it for my poodles). I'm not sure about the *F&T Treatment,* but per the site, I'd say it's perfect:


> This unique blend of twelve natural oils which, combined together, produce one the most effective multi-purpose degreasing cleanser in the world. *A truly remarkable all natural formula great for removing ear wax*, dried food, crust from ears, chins, and whiskers. Removes tar and gum, sebaceous oil, excess ear medication, yeast buildup and “stud tail”.


I think the *Pooch Detangler* is what you're looking for--I know a few people are ordering that product!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

i still don't see the price for the matt zapper under the brushes. i'm thinking maybe the whole flyer didn't print. gonna go back and reopen and view online.


----------



## Rowan

Jessie's Mom said:


> i still don't see the price for the matt zapper under the brushes. i'm thinking maybe the whole flyer didn't print. gonna go back and reopen and view online.


I'll PM you---it's under "Pooch Emergency" and "Pooch WIDE Emergency."


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Rowan said:


> I'll PM you---it's under "Pooch Emergency" and "Pooch WIDE Emergency."


ok, maybe that's the problem. i don't have that on my flyer. i start with the brush system, and end with botanique extracts. the prices for the brushes go from "pooch brush" and end on the page with "pooch finishing wide". maybe i'm missing a page? anyway, don't matter, thanks for the price. so my order is as follows:

wide gold ($32.95)
medacetic ear wash 4 oz ($11.25)
vitamin enriched shampoo (female) 8 oz ($9.95)
creme rinse (female) 8 oz ($9.95)
pooch detangler 6.7oz ($14.50)

re: the matt zapper, i have to decide on the size. anyone have any recommendations re: wide or regular?

rown, i included the prices i see just to see if i've got them right. please verify.


----------



## outwest

I want to know why their shampoos are gender specific? I can't for the life of me figure out why since they are unscented.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

outwest said:


> I want to know why their shampoos are gender specific? I can't for the life of me figure out why since they are unscented.


They are not unscented. They are gender specific because they have male and female fragrances.


----------



## Rowan

Jessie's Mom said:


> ok, maybe that's the problem. i don't have that on my flyer. i start with the brush system, and end with botanique extracts. the prices for the brushes go from "pooch brush" and end on the page with "pooch finishing wide". maybe i'm missing a page? anyway, don't matter, thanks for the price. so my order is as follows:
> 
> wide gold ($42.95)
> medacetic ear wash 4 oz ($11.25)
> vitamin enriched shampoo (female) 8 oz ($9.45)
> creme rinse (female) 8 oz ($9.45)
> pooch detangler 6.7oz ($14.50)
> 
> re: the matt zapper, i have to decide on the size. anyone have any recommendations re: wide or regular?
> 
> rown, i included the prices i see just to see if i've got them right. please verify.


I'm way confused! The brushes are listed in order (column on the left) and the prices follow. They are grouped by purchase amount. The number on the far R (end) is the price for 24+ brushes ordered. Maybe you're just not reading the flyer right as it sounds like you've got both pages (???) 

Vitamin Enriched Shampoo / Conditioner is $9.45 for 8 oz. (each)

The Pooch Finishing *WIDE *Brush = $42.95 each. 

The Pooch Brush = Blue, Red, Yellow Brushes (wide/narrow sizes)
The Pooch Emergency = The Emergency Matt Zapper (wide/narrow sizes)
The Pooch PRO Brush = Green, Purple (wide/narrow sizes)
The Finishing Brush = Gold/Silver (wide/narrow sizes)

The prices are based on the number of brushes ordered, so you must follow the guide at the top: (1 thru 3).. (4 or 5)... (6 thru 11) ... (12 thru 23) .. *(24 or more)*

I hope that helps!


----------



## faerie

is the ear wash a concentrate? i can't tell by looking online.
if it is, rowan, put me down for 4 oz of it. seelie has stinky ears. 

i guess i'll pass on the pocket book carrier and the shears at this time.


----------



## CurlyDog

Shampoos:

I actually chose the "female" fragrance for a boy. She described it as a mild pear scent.


----------



## 2719

faerie said:


> is the ear wash a concentrate? i can't tell by looking online.
> if it is, rowan, put me down for 4 oz of it. seelie has stinky ears.
> 
> i guess i'll pass on the pocket book carrier and the shears at this time.




Yes, same for myself...if concentrated I would like to add to my order.Faerie...you must order the carrier....It would get all the tongues a waggin to see you hauling a standard poodle in a carrier...well worth the cost.


----------



## Marciemae

Thank you for sending the flyer. I'm still trying to decide what I want. Actually I want everything on the flyer, but......I can dream, can't I? LOL!


----------



## Marciemae

*LP Info*

I emailed a reputable site that sells LP products because I wasn't sure which brush to use on my "kids". 

They replied with:

_"Thank you for your interest in a Les Poochs grooming brush for your Poodles.

The variety recommended for Poodles is the Les Poochs Green Brush.

The Green brush has a medium/soft flex, and it is equipped with dematting bristles on both sides of the brush head. This brush variety is very versatile and it works well on curly or wool coats."_

But....I've been reading so many good things on here about the silver, so I am still confused, about which brush would be best. lol!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Marciemae said:


> I emailed a reputable site that sells LP products because I wasn't sure which brush to use on my "kids".
> 
> They replied with:
> 
> _"Thank you for your interest in a Les Poochs grooming brush for your Poodles.
> 
> The variety recommended for Poodles is the Les Poochs Green Brush.
> 
> The Green brush has a medium/soft flex, and it is equipped with dematting bristles on both sides of the brush head. This brush variety is very versatile and it works well on curly or wool coats."_
> 
> But....I've been reading so many good things on here about the silver, so I am still confused, about which brush would be best. lol!


I spoke with a Les Pooch rep, Ariel, this morning. She also endorsed the green. I already have and love the silver, it really is terrific, but I use it as a finishing and dematting brush and want something a bit softer for regular brushings. I keep my mini's coat pretty short, so I think it will do the trick. I am ordering the gold finishing slicker as well, because it's softer than the silver and I can use it with my forced air dyer to straighten Chagall's hair. I don't think you can go wrong with the green. Whatever you don't get this time, you can get at the next group buy. It isn't easy to pick from so many good choices; like 21 flavors of ice cream, always a challenge to figure out which to pick!!

Once more,_ a million THANKS _to Rowan for pulling this buy together!


----------



## Rowan

Hey, guys:

Those of you asking specific questions about the products, ie., if such-and-such is concentrated, etc.:

Please know that I'm not a Les Poochs' product expert or a sales rep. , so I really can't answer your questions. (Well, I can make stuff up but that would be bad.) 

I'm just a mere Les Poochs order coordinator. 

However, as Chagall's Mom pointed out--the rep (Ariel) is very nice if you want to call and ask specific questions about _anything _on the list. 

Cheers!

Rowan


----------



## Rowan

Hello again...

For those of you who have provided your order information and shipping address---*thank you*! I just sent everyone their orders for review. It's a lot to keep track of so I appreciate you checking your information and prices. 

For those of you who said you were interested in participating but have yet to respond, please let me know one way or another. I've sent out at least 2 group e-mails thus far and haven't heard back from a handful of people who previously submitted requests.

If you've changed your mind, no big deal, but please let me know so I can update my list. If I don't hear from you by Wednesday, please know that the order will have been placed. I know we're all busy but please take a few seconds to let me know you've changed your mind. (Thanks.)

(Not to sound snarky, but I work full time and I really don't have time to chase people down via e-mail.)

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## Marciemae

*Group Order*

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to suggest that all who ordered, send a little extra $ to show our appreciation. It will be a lot of work to pack, address and ship those items to us.:ahhhhh:


----------



## Quossum

I wrote back to you via email, too, but just in case you read here first....

Silver wide
Green narrow / small

That way I think I'll have all dogs and their various nooks and crannies covered, as well as their wide expanses!

Thanks for doing this; I know it's a hassle!

--Q


----------



## papoodles

*One more order? Please?*

Hi Rowan,
It it isn't too late, could I put in an order for a wide silver, and a green?
I will PM you ..
Thanks so much!


----------



## Rowan

Marciemae said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to suggest that all who ordered, send a little extra $ to show our appreciation. It will be a lot of work to pack, address and ship those items to us.:ahhhhh:


Thanks, *Marciemae*. :flowers: I sincerely appreciate the thought but it's not necessary. 

I would just be thrilled if people would communicate (as most of you have--thanks) so I can stay organized. I'm kind of anal! LOL


----------



## Rowan

I just spoke to Ariel. She doesn't think the shipping will be more than $20-$30 from them to me, and since we'll split it 20+ ways, around a dollar per person.

All of the shampoos/conditioners are concentrated (so a great deal). The Ear Wash CAN be diluted, but it's fine to use as is (except on cats and then she recommends diluting). 

She said a few clients failed to read the Pooch Brite Shampoo label and turned their white dogs purple! (Easy to correct with lemon juice mixture.) LOL So note: It's concentrated and you have to dilute it.

The MedAcetic Ear Wash is a very popular product!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiepoo

Thanks again Rowan. My standard pup is starting to blow her puppy coat and it is all I can do to try to keep matts out.. Can't wait to get our new brushes!!! Very excited. Have a great night all:cheers2:


----------



## Rowan

Just a quick note: *ORDERS ARE CLOSED*

I'm submitting the group purchase later today. 

If you haven't confirmed your order (sent via e-mail), please do so ASAP. I'm also still waiting on one mailing address and two confirmations. I won't include unconfirmed orders and I hate to hold up this order! (And I don't need extra brushes/products! LOL)

Thank you!


----------



## papoodles

*Thank you!*

Can't thank you enough for undertaking this labor intensive task. Now, what can we do for YOU? 
xoxoxo


----------



## Marciemae

I suggested earlier that we should send a little extra $ with our payment. Rowan said no need to do that, but I still think we should. It's a lot of work to pack, address and mail the items to us.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I just sent my confirmation e-mail


----------



## Rowan

Okay, everyone. My CC has been charged $2,100 and change (Les Poochs) so if you haven't sent your payment, please do at your earliest convenience. I want to avoid an interest charge. 

I can take a check, money order or PayPal (linked to my e-mail address). If paying by check, let me know and I'll send you my name/address.

THANK YOU to those who have already paid. I sincerely appreciate it. I'll follow this up with a group e-mail, and will let everyone know when I get the invoice/ship date from my POC.


----------



## Rowan

:horn:
Good news!

LES POOCHS HAS ARRIVED!!!!!! :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2: 

Since I'll be Hurricane housebound most of the weekend, I should be able to get it all sorted, packaged, labeled and ready to ship out. Everything is wrapped so nicely with color coordinated ribbons! Most of the products are in clear cellophane, but a few are in tissue paper and I'll have to unwrap to identify those ones. I'll be careful! 

*We're still waiting on the single Pro Green brushes, which are scheduled to ship on 9/5/2011. *

So....For those of you who have paid (and that's most of you), your orders will go out as soon as possible. 

I'll send out a group e-mail for those of you who check that first.
:whoo:


----------



## CT Girl

Goodie!!!:dancing::dancing::dancing:

Did everyone see there are cool new smilies?

:llama:


----------



## georgiepoo

I'm so excited!!! :clap2::dancing::dancing::whoo:
Rowan, what a week! First the earthquake and now a hurricane. Stay safe. Thanks again for all the work you have done and are doing on the order. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Hi Rowan,

Sent my reply via email regarding the ear powder. I apologize for the tardiness, but I hardly ever get online during the weekend. 

Thanks!!! :adore:


----------



## tintlet

Got my Brushes today!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## faerie

oh that means i may get mine too! I see a few dogs with some brushing to be had in the near future!


----------



## georgiepoo

Oh, maybe me too!! Just love the thought of getting them soon. Hurry Mr. Mailman


----------



## papoodles

*Thank you!!*

Brushes arrived  
Thank you Rowan, for EVERYTHING!
xoxo


----------



## CurlyDog

My brush arrived and I love it! The shampoo smells great too. Thank you, thank you, thank you Rowan!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

My perfect package arrived today too - I can't thank you enough!!!


----------



## georgiepoo

*Package arrived!!*

My package finally got here today!! I think I must be last on the route...so happy. These brushes are NICE...I can feel the difference on my arm even. Can't wait to try them on my girls. Thanks again Rowan. You have surely been awesome!!
:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2


----------



## faerie

rowan you are a goddess!


----------



## Rowan

faerie said:


> rowan you are a goddess!


You got your brushes?


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

My mother thanks you, my father thanks you and I thank you. No wait that would be Hunter and Katerina and I thank you a million times over. They are wonderfully fluffy and mat free and I am not exhausted and wondering, why the heck didn't I get a mini or a toy poodle.


----------



## Rowan

I'm actually thrilled to have found a product that lives up to the hype! The first brush stroke with the silver floored me. They're so quiet and the 'rounded/smoothed' bristles don't hurt your skin at all. (My former cheap slicker made an awful noise with each and every stroke.) And the best part? The _poodles _don't even mind these slickers. 

I can't wait to try the Le Pooch shampoo. It smells ssssoooo good (and _masculine_, which will please the boys).


----------



## Countryboy

Rowan said:


> The first brush stroke with the silver floored me.





Rowan said:


> I can't wait to try the Le Pooch shampoo. It smells ssssoooo good (and _masculine_, which will please the boys).


'K . . yr check's in the mail today. When I get my brush I'll come down and do yr hair.  heeheehee


----------



## Chagall's mom

faerie said:


> rowan you are a goddess!


To be just a tad more specific, you are a brushin' poodle goddess!!:adore:


----------



## Marciemae

*Excited*

It's exciting to read the positive comments about LP brushes! Can't wait til the single greens are shipped!

Thanks again, Rowan!


----------



## faerie

Rowan said:


> You got your brushes?


yes ma'am!


----------



## faerie

so now i have 3 LP brushes. the double silver, the double green & the mat zapper (single)

They are all 3 amazing brushes.
the double green is really nice and gentle, but does an effective job. i really like how flexible it is.

the double silver is all that and will continue to be my main go to in the grooming room, using during the more forcused groming work.

my green will be the one i keep out when i do random drive by grab a dawg, spritz and brush.

the mat zapper is all that and a box of chocolates. i've been working on dematting temperance's bracelets and it has worked beautifully.


----------



## Rowan

I love all of mine too, Faerie. I've got a narrow matt zapper coming with the backorder products. What I love most about them is you can tell the difference btwn the gold, the silver, and the green. I used to gold to brush mine out while drying and it's the best brush I've ever used for that purpose. The silver is perfect for daily brushouts and the green is good for both drying and brushouts. 

Can't wait to try the matt zapper. And now I want chocolate thanks to Faerie! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Le Pooch (male) Shampoo. It smells _amazing_. I mean amazing. My three boys want to hit the dog parks and see if they can pull! LOL It seriously smells like men's cologne. I wish I'd gotten the La Pooch (female) for my sister's one female poodle. 

Today's grooming was a dream come true because I had the Les Poochs products, the Les Poochs brushes, my 3rd arm for the dryer and three cooperative poodles. What more could you ask for?? (Wine, cheese and chocolate!!!!!!!)


----------



## Rowan

*Packages received?*

*For the orders that shipped:* if you haven't done so already, please let me know that you received your package. Thank you to those who previously responded.

Thanks!


----------



## Marlow's Mum

Hi rowan, still patiently waiting for my shipment to vancouver


----------



## Rowan

Marlow's Mum said:


> Hi rowan, still patiently waiting for my shipment to vancouver


I predict the Customs officials are testing it out on their own hair.


----------



## 2719

*canadian order received*



Rowan said:


> *For the orders that shipped:* if you haven't done so already, please let me know that you received your package. Thank you to those who previously responded.
> 
> Thanks!


The orders have made it to the Great White North!
Thank you so much...I received my brush and ear medication today. 

Teddy...is the first victim...off to bath and brush..hee hee!


----------



## Lotusland spoos

On the last order, mine didn't come for a long time. It seemed everyone was getting theirs but me. Customs did intercept and I had to pay additional taxes. Don't remember whether it was duties or just GST. It is always a hit or miss with the post office. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Rowan

I was hoping to receive the back-ordered green brushes today but so far, no sign of any delivery trucks. I'll keep everyone posted! I want this order closed as much as everyone waiting for a brush! LOL


----------



## Marlow's Mum

Got my brush today  Guinness is fluffy now! What is the difference with these brushes that makes them work so much better?


----------



## CurlyDog

I love my silver double brush but still think I'd like a smaller one. If we wind up doing another group order, I think I'll get another brush.


----------



## Rowan

Marlow's Mum said:


> Got my brush today  Guinness is fluffy now! What is the difference with these brushes that makes them work so much better?


Yay! 
Must be the French influence? LOL I'm thinking it's the bristles and the design (flexible head, etc.). I did a side by side with the Les Poochs and my old slickers and there was no contest. Granted, I don't have a Chris Christensen slicker to compare it with but still.  



> *Posted by Curly Dog*:
> I love my silver double brush but still think I'd like a smaller one. If we wind up doing another group order, I think I'll get another brush.


I ordered both the wide and narrow because I knew I'd want whatever size I didn't order and it was true. The narrow are perfect for the bracelets, legs, tail and underarms areas (and the topknot where it meets the ears). The wide are perfect for the body and topknot. The hard part is choosing the actual brush, so I went with Gold, Silver and Green. Without the discount, that would have been out of the question! :ahhhhh:


----------



## radiocricket

Has there been any word on the small Green Brushes? With everyone raving about them, I'm getting anxious!

-Janice


----------



## Rowan

No word yet. Per Arielle, they're processing the orders. 

I'll post if and when I have an update.


----------



## CT Girl

No worries Rowan. These always seem on backorder. I am sure it will be well worth the wait - the anticipation will make us enjoy them even more.


----------



## Camille

Is it too late for a group buy? I tend to miss it every time XD


----------



## Rowan

Camille said:


> Is it too late for a group buy? I tend to miss it every time XD


Sorry, but yes it's too late. The order has already been posted and finalized.


----------



## Rowan

I received a *PARTIAL *order from Les Poochs---still *no *small PRO Green brushes*, but for those few who added on to the order, I've got your brushes. Will try and package them tonight and those going out Regional Mail will hopefully ship tomorrow. (I have to schedule a pickup for Regional Priority Mail.)

*I sent Arielle another e-mail to check the status--will keep you posted. This must be the most popular brush!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Passing on a *good news update for Rowan* (who, unlike me, is hard at work right now!:victory:

A short time ago Rowan spoke with Arielle,* the Les Poochs* rep, and the *Pro Brushes (narrow) shipped today*! _Woohoo!! _(that's my "Woohoo"! Can't wait to brush my pood with my flexible green Pro Les Pooch slicker!!!!!!!!!!!):watermelon:


----------



## spoospirit

_I have my large brushes and I love them. I hope you find your small brushes just as nice!_


----------



## CT Girl

That is good news. I am glad Rowan will not have to keep chasing these down. I fully expected to wait on these. Ever time I have ever seen an order for Les Pouchs these have always had to be back ordered. They must be great to be so popular. Thanks Chagall's Mom for the update.


----------



## Rowan

*Finally!!!!!!!*

Les poochs has arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Rowan said:


> Les poochs has arrived!!!!!!!


_
Terrific! _ :clap2:I know they'll prove worth the wait. Thanks again and again for helping us stay on top of our grooming responsibilities with such brushes, at such favorable prices!:whoo:


----------



## Quossum

Yay! Can't wait to give 'em a try on the other dogs...and eventually, on my very own Spoo! :act-up:

--Q


----------



## minipoodlelover

CurlyDog said:


> I love my silver double brush but still think I'd like a smaller one. If we wind up doing another group order, I think I'll get another brush.


If there is another group buy, please count me in, too. These brushes sound fantastic. I'm sorry I missed this one!


----------



## MamaTiff

Same here. Wish I would have joined sooner. I have been wanting one for a while.


----------



## Rowan

Everything is boxed up and scheduled for pickup. 

The following will ship on Monday, 26 September:

*Chagall's Mom
Quossom
Radiocricket
CT Girl
Marciemae
Velveteen Puppy
Jen Sully*

*Countryboy*,
Your brush shipped on Friday but will take longer since it must clear Customs. 

Please confirm receipt so I can mark you off the list. 
(Thanks.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I bathed Tiger today with my Pooch Bright shampoo and Hypoallergenic creme rinse. He looks, feels and smells fabulous!


----------



## Rowan

I _can't _make any promises, but I *MIGHT* coordinate another group buy in November*. If so, there will be a short turnaround so items are received and processed prior to the holidays. 

*The Pooch Noel items would be available during this time.


----------



## radiocricket

Thank you so much for all the work you've done! I'd also be interested in ordering again in November. 

-Janice


----------



## Marciemae

I'm excited......can't wait to get it! I might be interested in another group buy!


----------



## radiocricket

My brushes came today! The brush is just wonderful, I've already brushed out two of my three. I'm definitely interested in getting a few more of the other color brushes. Thanks again for all of the work you did!

-Janice


----------



## Chagall's mom

I received my Les Poochs brushes today and I _love, love, love _them!! Chagall is now running at the sight of me because with my LP brush arsenal of three (silver, gold and green), I grab him for a brushing at every opportunity!! Thank you_ so much_ for my "rainbow" :rainbow:collection of Les Pooches brushes,* Rowan*! I am over the moon happy with them!:smile:


----------



## Rowan

For anyone considering a Les Poochs brush:

I have found what Arielle told me (see initial post) to be true regarding the various brushes. 

I have three poodles with very different hair types, and I purchased the Gold and Silver Finishing brushes, and the Green PRO brush in both sizes. I also purchased a small Emergency Matt Zapper as mine are in longer cuts during the winter (it was a "just in case" purchase). 

I use different LP brushes on my three poodles, and have found the following to work best (it's all based on their coat types, as Arielle described): 
*My silver mini *has very fine, straight hair with no curl -- Gold Finishing Brush
*My black oversized mini* has _really _thick hair that doesn't mat, but corkscrews when wet - Green Pro Brush
*My sable mini* has _really _thick hair that tends to mat (he has coarser, curlier hair) - Silver Finishing Brush

I love them all, but I had to pick one "go-to" brush, I'd have to go with the Green PRO Brush. It has bent tines on both sides (one side if Medium-Soft and the other is Medium) and I can use it on all three if I have to. 

I also LOVE the products. The *Le Pooch (male) Vitamin Enriched shampoo/conditioner* smells incredible, and the *MetAcetic medicated shampoo* is ideal for my poodle with skin allergies (seasonal). The *Botanique shampoo* is also great for the allergies (shampoo and conditioner). The *ear cleaner *works well and I love that it's not heavy and that it dries quickly. 

I know others have tried and love the *Pooch Brite shampoo*!


----------



## CT Girl

I have my green brush and it was worth the wait Swizzle would be running from my brushes too (silver and green) but he was just groomed today. I can't wait to try all my new stuff out - so fun to look forward too.


----------



## Quossum

Mine arrived today, too! Yes!!!

I haven't even opened them yet; I'm a little down today because the AC is out at my house, and it's stifling. I don't want to do anything involving fur right now!

Thanks for coordinating this, Rowan. I might be interested in the nice-smelling shampoo later, if you do another buy.

--Q


----------



## minipoodlelover

I'm chuckling at the image of poodles running at the sight of a brush  They do learn so quickly - i.e., after one or two good brushings. Looking forward to the next LP order and getting some of these flight-inducing brushes too.


----------



## liljaker

And, quite the opposite with Sunny - he sees the brushes and rushes right over! That's the one thing the breeder told me before I got him, that he LOVES it! My groomer said the same thing. Funny.


----------



## Marciemae

Yippee!!! My brush arrived today! Very nicely packaged and packed! I can't wait to try it!

Thank you so very much, Rowan, for taking the time to do this for us!


----------



## Quossum

Had to come on to say that I tried out my Les Pooches brushes for the first time today. I used the small Green to tackle some little mats from behind the Borzoi's ears; they slid out like butter. Then I gave her a waterless shampoo bath (she's in declining health and not up to the full bath / blow dry routine any more) and a thorough brushing (while she lay comfortably on her side) with the wide Silver. It took out loads and loads of undercoat and was very easy and comfortable to use. Really, a Rolls Royce of slickers, I think.

So glad I made the purchase! I'm going to really enjoy these brushes!

--Q


----------



## Rowan

All of your comments make these group buys worthwhile! I'm glad others mentioned the Les Poochs brushes (and how much they loved them), or I would never have thought to look into this company.


----------



## F Parker

Rowan said:


> Okay, everyone. My CC has been charged $2,100 and change (Les Poochs) so if you haven't sent your payment, please do at your earliest convenience. I want to avoid an interest charge.
> 
> I can take a check, money order or PayPal (linked to my e-mail address). If paying by check, let me know and I'll send you my name/address.
> 
> THANK YOU to those who have already paid. I sincerely appreciate it. I'll follow this up with a group e-mail, and will let everyone know when I get the invoice/ship date from my POC.


That is a lot of money and must mean lots fo orders. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rowan

F Parker said:


> That is a lot of money and must mean lots fo orders. Thanks so much.


The current order is going to surpass this previous one!


----------

